# Broken leg, waiting for surgery now!



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Ouch. That sucks. How long is the recovery looking? 2-3 months?


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> Yup, that sums it up...second run of the day .... pop


Sorry to hear. What happened on your second run?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Argo said:


> Yup, that sums it up...second run of the day .... pop


Damn man sorry to hear that  and best wishes on a speedy recovery


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

damn that blows dude, how did you do it? as in did you have a big stack?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bummer man. The season seems to be just getting started. 

You're not the only one, this season has been full of body bags. +++vibes for a quick recovery.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

shit dude, vibes. get that piece back in order!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Surgery is done... couple screws. Nonweight for 4the weeks. Another 4-6raise weeks after that. Be back for late season, still got 30the days under my belt....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Bummer, Argo. Glad to hear the surgery went well, though. Now you're bionic haha. Impressive that you posted here while _waiting_ for surgery! 

Good wishes for a swift recovery!!


----------



## parttimepro48 (Jan 16, 2012)

Know how you feel, torn menicus in the knee couple weeks before season started. had to get surgery, therapy, all that stuff. I am just starting to do athletic stuff for P.e. The the snow has been around illinois ,dont know if ill make it for this season or have to wait till next one


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

hang in there man- spring corn awaits!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that man. I hope that all goes as well as possible and a you recover quickly. There will be plenty of late season riding left. I'm curious, how did it happen?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was coming down the mountain, 2nd track on this line, nice 10" layer of fresh powder but just enough to mask the narrow cat track that I have hit a thousand times this season. It caught me a little off guard but I thought I was ok so I spun around for a little fun 180..... I landed on my back leg, which is normally my from leg, on a very steep angle. My leg compressed like I was doing a gnarly tail butter and I heard a few pops and cracks. 

I must say that i have always had a high pain threshhold so it may hurt more, i just dont feel much pain. I sat there for a few minutes strapped in and it didn't feel broken, just sprained. I tried to ride down but that hurt..... I unstrapped and walked about 1/4 mile but I couldnt put my weight on that leg anymore without lots of pain. I must have had 25 skiers and 5 boarders pass me by without a word.... My son saw me in the distance from the lift so he came to see what was up, I asked him to ride down for ski patrol, he did, they responded quickly. They got the call as he got on the lift, the patrol was there before he got off the lift. 

I got the toboggan ride down, smoother than I though it would be, and had them release me. I told my son to keep riding and I drove home thinking it was a bad sprain still. The patrollers knew me and let me go...... After driving home I took my boot off and examined myself. I could feel my bones grinding in my hand and serious instability in my ankle. 

I called one of the surgeons I work with and he saw me immediately in his office. Xrays confirmed a broken fibula and torment ligaments in the ankle due to the spread and poor spacing where the tibia and fibula meet at the ankle. He recommended surgery to fixate the ankle and avoid long term instability because it would heel but it would heel poorly without the surgery. The fibula is a self heeling bone but both injuries are non weight bearing injuries to heel. I told him I would just have the surgery that day and get it over with. 

I had our anesthesia give me a block and just sedate me rather than general anesthesia. Survey was awesome, couple screws later and it's. Fixed... 

Vail ski patrol was awesome and so was my crew at the hospital along with the surgeon.... Just one of those risks you have to expect if you choose to do these kinda sports... Or anything really.... At least I don't have to say I broke it falling off a curb.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> I was coming down the mountain, 2nd track on this line, nice 10" layer of fresh powder but just enough to mask the narrow cat track that I have hit a thousand times this season. It caught me a little off guard but I thought I was ok so I spun around for a little fun 180..... I landed on my back leg, which is normally my from leg, on a very steep angle. My leg compressed like I was doing a gnarly tail butter and I heard a few pops and cracks.
> 
> I must say that i have always had a high pain threshhold so it may hurt more, i just dont feel much pain. I sat there for a few minutes strapped in and it didn't feel broken, just sprained. I tried to ride down but that hurt..... I unstrapped and walked about 1/4 mile but I couldnt put my weight on that leg anymore without lots of pain. I must have had 25 skiers and 5 boarders pass me by without a word.... My son saw me in the distance from the lift so he came to see what was up, I asked him to ride down for ski patrol, he did, they responded quickly. They got the call as he got on the lift, the patrol was there before he got off the lift.
> 
> ...



Shit happens, right? Seems like we can have some epic cartwheeling shit eatings and be just fine, but the most mundane little things can cause the most significant injuries.

Get well soon!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Bummer as your first season. At least you have already had a fun season and hopefully you will be able to bounce back stronger. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just when the powder was coming in... but yeah, you'll be back in no time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess at least I get 4 weeks paid vacation....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Went up today to get my legs back. Gonna get the next couple weeks in on the mountain.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

good to know your back at it again.enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So I got to board 10 days in the past few weeks. I got my screws taken out yesterday. I just had it done with some skin numbing local.. It was kinda weird to feel the screws coming out of my bones and hearing it vibrate through my body into my ears...... I wanted to work that evening though and not miss out on pay or use up vacation time. 

My wife and I on a day last week.









The screws on xray across my fibula and tibia









I snapped the pictured from my perspective, you can see the screwdriver going to my ankle and the first screw is coming out. the second one is the second screw coming out. I work here with these people, otherwise I could probably not do this with no sedation or snap pics.....



















I posted them on facebook while doing surgery.. No privacy violations here since I was the patient and taking the pics of myself.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

that's some funny shit with the doctors. good to see the recovery is coming along.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you get the surgery the same day as your injury? 

Up in Canada I just had an arthrogram and have to wait 4 weeks before my surgeon comes back from vacation to actually give me the results... who knows how long it'll take after that to schedule the surgery. 

+1 for private healthcare.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

604al said:


> Did you get the surgery the same day as your injury?
> 
> Up in Canada I just had an arthrogram and have to wait 4 weeks before my surgeon comes back from vacation to actually give me the results... who knows how long it'll take after that to schedule the surgery.
> 
> +1 for private healthcare.



Yeah. I got injured at 930am on Jan 17. Initial Surgery was 4pm same day. I called his office from the mountain and went to see him there first about 20 min later.

The surgery yesterday was to remove the hardware.


----------

